# Moving from LR perpetual license to CC



## eschurr (Apr 28, 2016)

I bought LR as a perpetual license maaaaany years ago and have been buying upgrades ever since, and i've decided to move to CC because Adobe is making it clear that they are prioritizing updates to CC over the perpetual version.  Are there any guidelines for doing this?  Does one just subscribe to CC and that's it?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2016)

That's it.  Install the Adobe App manager to let it manage all of your subscription apps. LR6 should be at LR6.5 and with the subscription license it becomes LRCC2015.5.  You don't need to uninstall or reinstall anything.


----------



## eschurr (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks. And i don't suppose they give perpetual users any discount or incentive to switch to CC?


----------



## tspear (Apr 29, 2016)

eschurr said:


> Thanks. And i don't suppose they give perpetual users any discount or incentive to switch to CC?



About two years ago they ran a promotion, upgrade and pay one year in advance and you received a 50% discount. Second year was about 30% off. I have not seen anything since then, but I also have not paid attention either.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 29, 2016)

eschurr said:


> Thanks. And i don't suppose they give perpetual users any discount or incentive to switch to CC?


Your incentive is the added features and Lightroom Mobile. And Photoshop.


----------

